# Buttons Erstellen



## Timo_neu_in_java (10. Feb 2017)

Hallo zsm
Ich habe angefangen ein kleines programm in Java zu entwickeln.
Und habe mir schon etliche tuts angeschaut wie man ein button in Java programmiert.
Aber ich mache alles genau so aber es klappt nicht(Ich habe ein bild als programmstart gemacht und möchte darauf einen einfachen button erstellen)
Ich hoffe jmd Kann mir Helfen
Mfg Timo

```
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.Image;
import java.io.IOException;
import javax.imageio.ImageIO;

import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JPanel;


@SuppressWarnings("serial")
public class BackGround extends JFrame {

    public BackGround() {

        setTitle("World Of Questions");

        setVisible(true);
        setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);

        BackgroundPanel backgroundPanel = new BackgroundPanel();
        add(backgroundPanel);

        setSize(backgroundPanel.getBackgroundImage().getWidth(backgroundPanel),
                backgroundPanel.getBackgroundImage().getHeight(backgroundPanel));
    }

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        new BackGround();
    }
}

class BackgroundPanel extends JPanel {

    private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
    private Image img;

    public BackgroundPanel() {

        try {
            img = ImageIO.read(getClass().getResource("bild.jpg"));
            System.out.println("Picture loaded.");
        } catch (IOException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
            System.out.println("Picture was not found.");
        }
    }

    @Override
    protected void paintComponent(Graphics g) {
        // TODO Auto-generated method stub
        super.paintComponent(g);
        g.drawImage(img, 0, 0, this);

    }

    public Image getBackgroundImage() {
        return img;

    }

}
```


----------



## Flown (10. Feb 2017)

Bitte Code in Code-Tags setzen: [code=java]//JAVA CODE HERE[/code]


----------



## Timo_neu_in_java (10. Feb 2017)

Flown hat gesagt.:


> Bitte Code in Code-Tags setzen: [code=java]//JAVA CODE HERE[/code]


Entschuldigung ich wusste das nichr
Mfg Timo


----------



## Flown (10. Feb 2017)

Du hast nicht mal einen Button erzeugt, oder möchtest du, dass Klicks auf deinem Panel registriert werden?


----------



## Timo_neu_in_java (10. Feb 2017)

Flown hat gesagt.:


> Du hast nicht mal einen Button erzeugt, oder möchtest du, dass Klicks auf deinem Panel registriert werden?


Ich möchte ein Button mit Singleplayer usw.


----------



## Flown (10. Feb 2017)

Na dann kannst du ma mit `JButton singlePlayerButton = new JButton("Single Player");` und `backGroundPanel.add(singlePlayerButton);` das auch tun, oder hindert dich daran was?


----------



## Timo_neu_in_java (13. Feb 2017)

Danke  hat geklappt


----------

